# The Flying P Line, PAMELIA



## ncell (Jan 31, 2006)

G'day...I am a newbie and hope this postng is in the correct arena,,,

I am looking for information re the *'Flying P line* 'and in particular its ship *PAMELIA*. I believe that she was a 1438 ton square rigger built in 1888. Other than that I have NO information. I am interested in finding out her trade route, in particular if she would have been in Australian waters circa 1900-1906? Unfortunately, she is not as famous as many of her other P line sister ships and the info online is scant.

A second wish is to discover if the *crew * members of the Flying P line wore *uniforms * at the turn of the twentieth century?

ANY information or references are most welcommed

Nancy C...Orlando, Fl


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

WElcome aboard, i am sure you will get the info shortly, good ship for knowledge, unbelievable,GOOD LUCK (*)) (Hippy)


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Nancy:
Welcome to the forum: hope you enjoy the information and fun here.
Here is a short history of the barque and a couple of pictures:

http://tinyurl.com/akj82
http://tinyurl.com/9muff

Bruce C.


----------



## ncell (Jan 31, 2006)

Many thanks for your kind welcome...good to know that I'm in the right place!!!

Nancy


----------



## ncell (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for the bit of instant gratification Bruce...nice sites....Nancy


----------



## ncell (Jan 31, 2006)

*ship's route*



Bruce Carson said:


> Hello Nancy:
> Welcome to the forum: hope you enjoy the information and fun here.
> Here is a short history of the barque and a couple of pictures:
> 
> ...


In re to the information posted about the PAMELIA...one more question (sorry, I always seem to have one more question!)
http://www.bruzelius.info/Nautica/Ships/Merchant/Sail/P/Pamelia(1888).html
Btwn 1904-1909 the captains of the ship are noted but not the routes...It seems that the ship's route was btwn the UK and Chile before and after this time...I had seen a refernece online which I'm pasting below with a reference that sounds like the ship was in Australia? ANY ideas how I might confirm this???

Vessel Name: PAMELIA
> Vessel ID: 599990078
> Vessel Type: Square-rigged ship
> Owner: Flying P Line
> Abstract: George Dibbern first went to sea in the square rigger PAMELIA
in 1907 and did 3 voyages in her before he jumped ship in Australia

THANKS....Nancy


----------

